# Your opinion on fencing



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I do it. I got hand-made wooden posts and rails running along the "open" side of the pasture, but the other side is like this huge wall of pine trees... so I just ran two strings of hot wire to keep my mare from wiggling out :lol: Looks just fine if you keep up on it. Since it's directly on the trees though you have to keep adjusting the wire as eventually the insulators get grown into and the nails "pop" out.

Overall I found the maintenance of this was MUCH less work and money than taking down all those huge beautiful trees just to stick some posts in the ground.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

It's fine, you'll just have to keep an eye on it in the coming years if the trees are small and growing.

Over three quarters of our fencing is attached to the trees around the property.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ha! My husband and I are finally getting our own place with 10 acres, but in order to get what we need we're going in with his brother to buy it. It's the perfect place, but hardly any fence. If it were just my husband and I it wouldn't be a problem cost wise because It would only take a few strands of wire to keep my horses in, but my brother in law has a greyhound that he wants to let run around the pasture and thus needs better fencing than just wires. I said we could just staple it to the trees to save money and he looked at me like that was the most ridiculous suggestion ever. I eventually gave up on trying to reason with him and left it all up to my husband. Whatever they decide. But I thought I'd see if it really was that bad of an idea.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I've done the hot wires and trees. I originally nailed the insulators on but with pine sap oozes out and makes a sticky mess. The tree will also grow over the insulators if not checked twice yearly. I switched to wiring them on with lightweight galvanized fence wire. No sap and it was easy to back it off a few twists. The wire wasn't real tight to start with.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> I've done the hot wires and trees. I originally nailed the insulators on but with pine sap oozes out and makes a sticky mess. The tree will also grow over the insulators if not checked twice yearly. I switched to wiring them on with lightweight galvanized fence wire. No sap and it was easy to back it off a few twists. The wire wasn't real tight to start with.


Oh yes, as my nails pop out I've been switching it with faded hay twine :lol: I agree, it is much easier to tie them on then it is to mess with those darned nails. 

OP; well.... I can tell you that is going to be a lot of work to upkeep. The trees are going to grow into the mesh wire and it'll look pretty funky in a year or two depending on how fast your trees grow in the area (mine spring like weeds if they're the right type). But to me things only look "ghetto" if they're not kept up well, so you're just going to have one fun job keeping it maintained :lol: But even then, putting any kind of fencing that close to trees would eventually need to be taken care off so it's up in the air.


----------



## roosevelt (Mar 12, 2012)

*These are good options*

If you are thinking of attaching the fence directly to the trees, then it is good. Lot many people have been benefited from it. This provides extra protection to trees and there is no ambiguity in that. To meet this particular purpose, there are different kinds of fences available in the market.


----------

